# Planning for a Big boy's Grinder



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The Santos I have works just fine and grinds even finer but I need to resolve a static issue as the retention is high just now.

While I am messing around with this I am thinking ahead to a grinder more suited to the L1

I am budgeting around £700 give or take and that figure is really only because those potentially high mileage Mythos deals are around that level as is the F83E (new). and I think at this price level I want an on demand.

I guess that it is fair to say this is something of a stab in the dark for me so......

Anyone want to put up any other suggestions? (can be cheaper







and if a lot cheaper I will look at doser)

Where, in the greater scheme of things, do grinders like the Mazzer Major lay? and If such were to become available, what is a reasonable price?

I did my research on 64mm grinders... I need pointers on the bigger machines.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

New Major Auto went for £400 on Gumtree last week - snapped up by forum member.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Your budget might hit a used HG One - 83mm conical burrs. Goes well with an LI. Downside is it's manual - upside - zero retention and little to go wrong.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

If I had that kinda money to budget with, I would be keeping a very close eye on all the auction/sales sites for a Mythos. It's capability, couple with the angled burrs and minimal retention and (usually) fluffy grinds straight into the PF make it one of the grinders I would love to end up owning.

A major can be had if your lucky for £400, and regularly at about £450-500.

Depending on how you see retention and wastage (in purging) there may be a conical or two worth considering, I think a Kony will fall into that price range S/H, but they aren't common. A few people will attest to conicals being a better pairing with a lever.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Left field and a lot cheaper with a doser

La Cimbali magnum ......


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Left field and a lot cheaper with a doser
> 
> La Cimbali magnum ......


How does it compare?

Is it considered Major/Mythos range (both of which have bigger burr sets) or somewhere between them and a SJ?

Just asking out of interest, dont know the first thing...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> How does it compare?
> 
> Is it considered Major/Mythos range (both of which have bigger burr sets) or somewhere between them and a SJ?
> 
> Just asking out of interest, dont know the first thing...


I dont know where it fit in that range ..

You used to be able to get them reasonably cheap . Not seen one for sale for a whole on here though .

CC would probably say the Mazzers are better consistency dunno , I've not had em side by side to compare.

Callum has had magnums and mazzers , might be able to say too.

Callum out timer in one at one point i think ..

Monster burrs though , not bad dosers.. built like a tank ..... can be lens hodd modded to blow out most of the rentention


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Major E went for £720 on Friday


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Think this is the person who always sells the Mythos's but £675 is a tempting price, and the picture they have used looks like one in good nick... if its the one they are selling. I remember CC saying they used the same pic each time... if it is indeed the same person.

Gumtree


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

That picture has been used for at least a year. No idea if it is representative or not. I too would like Mythos but I'm not sure these ex M&S ones are the way to go...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Think this is the person who always sells the Mythos's but £675 is a tempting price, and the picture they have used looks like one in good nick... if its the one they are selling. I remember CC saying they used the same pic each time... if it is indeed the same person.
> 
> Gumtree


same area of the country ......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> That picture has been used for at least a year. No idea if it is representative or not. I too would like Mythos but I'm not sure these ex M&S ones are the way to go...


variable , a lot of the ones owned here are ex m and s

no reason if they are not in good nick , but thats IF>


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> That picture has been used for at least a year. No idea if it is representative or not. I too would like Mythos but I'm not sure these ex M&S ones are the way to go...


Some have low shot throughput.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

And some don't. (Or so I gather from comments on here.) How can you tell?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> And some don't. (Or so I gather from comments on here.) How can you tell?


talking shot count ? they have shot counter clock on em ....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Rob666 said:


> And some don't. (Or so I gather from comments on here.) How can you tell?


Either pay a visit or ask the seller to have a look.

If I remember rightly tho, they clocked on to what makes them valuable a while back, so the price (675, not 800, which is more usual) suggest it may have a higher count.

I see no reason why ex M&S ones arent the way to go, ex-commercial mazzers are regularly bought on here.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rob666 said:


> And some don't. (Or so I gather from comments on here.) How can you tell?


Pretty sure Mythoses give total shot count.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A Mythos with a high shot count is not worth £675. You cannot apply market forces to equipment. The seller concerned has no love or passion, she has a catering sales business. You need to check with them on the individual shot count or you may receive something from stock with a lot more mileage on.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pretty sure Mythoses give total shot count.


Mythos has a shot count for each button and a total time spent grinding


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The total grind time is probably a better indication of use. Shot counts show everything including purges (which I often do) so may be misleading.

Ultimately they are commercial grade grinders built like tanks with little to go wrong. They should last forever - especially in a home environment.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

A car that has done 150,000 miles but has a new engine, is still a car that has done 150,000 miles........meaning there are plenty of other parts than the engine which have covered the same distance and can go wrong. All I am saying, is just because they regularly stick them up on Ebay at very high starting prices (why not just auction them and let them find their own level) does not make them worth that.


----------



## audio2 (Feb 12, 2015)

M l


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Have you had a look at the Fracino (Cunill) Luxomatic? Can do you one for £550


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Your budget might hit a used HG One - 83mm conical burrs. Goes well with an LI. Downside is it's manual - upside - zero retention and little to go wrong.


Time goes by and I do a lot of reading and I am currently single dosing.....

If I am to continue single dosing then the HG One it is.

If on the other hand I am looking for an on demand then the most likely candidate so far is a K10E

Either way it is not happening any time soon at those prices


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is a K10E the same as an E10K? I think you will be buying 2 grinders is you order that combo.....I think it is an E10 or a K10 which can come as a fresh version or Pro BArista (dosered)


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I stand corrected.... I think I will stop reading all this stuff for a while....information overload!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

The E10 is a really nice grinder. We run the Master in the roastery and it's completely bulletproof. You've got to love the big conics


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

There's two royal doses on fleabay at the moment for £500 each. great match for the L1


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> There's two royal doses on fleabay at the moment for £500 each. great match for the L1


Yeah, those beasts are bullet proof too and that's a good price.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Yeah, those beasts are bullet proof too and that's a good price.


They'd have to be in good nick for that money


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I have one of those already but I personally am not a big fan of dosers..... Don't ask me why. Maybe once I get a timer up and running I can try it without the doser fitted

I have them both in my watch list to see if they sell or what he drops them to. The guy runs a coffee shop and rosterie in the middle of Ware. He roasts for commercial sale to hotels etc.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> They'd have to be in good nick for that money


Ah, I read that as modified for some reason. It would be a good price with the timers fitted.


----------

